# Music Festivals in KL



## geordieb (Nov 7, 2013)

Hey all,

I'm new to the forum, from Australia but have lived in the UK for past few years.

Have just seen some posters for a music festival in KL, its called Urbanscapes.
Looks like a bit more of a UK style festival, music and arts and installations etc.

Anyone been before? Any advice would be great before I decide to buy a ticket!

Cheers 

Geordie


----------

